# Which mythical creature do you like the most?



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Just wondering.

Edit: Now with pictures for added fun!

Dragon - http://www.draconika.com/types/images/bronze-dragon.jpg

Unicorn - http://www.supertommy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/unicorn.jpg

Pegasus - http://www.tommygpoetry.com/sitebuilder/images/flying_horse-474x600.jpg

Faun - http://www.arnoldbocklin.com/images/Faun_Whistling_to_a_Blackbird.jpg

Naga - http://images.elfwood.com/art/k/a/kasai/ari__rah___rainbow_boa_naga_by_krimson_katt.jpg

Minotaur - http://th06.deviantart.net/fs8/PRE/i/2005/303/b/9/Minotaur_male_by_Yivgeni_M.jpg

Centaur - http://www.verabee.com/images/centaur.jpg

Goblin - http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...ult.ign.com/NWN2/creatures/MM35_PG133.jpg&t=1

Gnome - http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:....com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/druid.jpg&t=1

Elf - http://pictures.fanart-central.net/h/hobbit/497421.jpg

Dwarf - http://www.fantasygallery.net/seegmiller/dwarf.jpg

Hippogriff - http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb279/RaleOrtanoSukaran/DragonSlayre/DS%20Creatures/Avian/hippogriff.jpg?1287765575

Hydra - http://www.internationalrivers.org/files/images/Hydra.jpg

Phoenix - http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs29/f/2008/147/a/7/Firebird__01_by_Aomori.jpg

Kraken - http://lair2000.net/Mermaids_Retreat/Research/kraken.jpg

Chupacabra - http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/6301/chupacabra1ru9.jpg

Mermaid - http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y270/Emo_16/mermaid.jpg

Sphinx - http://www.wizards.com/mtg/images/daily/ld/ld13_Cerulean_Sphinx.jpg

Siren - http://www.neostate.net/images/mermaid.jpg

Jackalope - http://illustrationrevealed.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/jackalope.jpg


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

What do you mean by "mythical"?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I voted Siren b/c I like to sing, but my voice makes ppl wanna drown themselves...hehe....


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

that's a tough one... I voted phoenix... Albus Dumbledore's awesome bird!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dragons


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

HARRY POTTER

Yes, yes I said it.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

jabba the manly looking liberal mama

little emasculated sissy boys...ho ho ho ho muhahahahaha!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Asian dragons, they are supposed to be wise and benevolent.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Unicorns or dragons


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, there was no picture of mermaid. Had it been sufficiently sexy I might have gone with it. I chose Phoenix... golden, fiery, beautiful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dragon. Humans taste good with ketchup.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Jackalopes are fake?????





lol


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked Chupacabra for obvious (to me and fellow WakWaks) reasons.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Sphinx. I know how to defeat one if I ever meet one.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I voted for Naga.

I also like the mythical 2-headed dog born with only one head.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ooh, and here, out of the mists of history, the legendary esquilax, a horse with the head of a rabbit and the body of a rabbit.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Out of that list I'll go with the:


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Ah, there was no picture of mermaid. Had it been sufficiently sexy I might have gone with it. I chose Phoenix... golden, fiery, beautiful.


Really? Oops! I'll just go ahead and fix that now. :doh


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorite is not on the list. :cry I like Manticore's the most. Part man, part lion, part scorpion. The wings are optional.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

centuar/dragon. im sagittarius and born in the year of the dragon


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There is a distinct lack of wendigos in this thread. I voted for the kraken, but my heart still says wendigo.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

It was between kraken, dragon, and phoenix. Kraken needed the vote so that's what I went with.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

MagusAnima said:


> My favorite is not on the list. :cry I like Manticore's the most. Part man, part lion, part scorpion. The wings are optional.


Manticores are pretty neat as well.


----------



## BeautifulNaida (Oct 24, 2010)

I dont think I can pick............


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

^What the hell is that nasty thing?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Unicorns!


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

Elf


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Unicorns and jackalopes


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Pegasus.


----------

